# Resources for learning to speak french?



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

It's a long time since I learnt french at school and that has given me plenty of time to forget. I just wondered if anyone had any recommendations for resources that they have used to learn or brush up on their french. I've looked at Amazon etc and the number of cds, cd-roms, etc is mind boggling. I had thought that something for use whilst driving the MH/car would be the most productive.

Any suggestions will be gratefully received?


Thanks

Mark


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Mark:

You could do worse than visit the BBC's language site at http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/french/

I downloaded the first 10 Podcast lessons of Coffee Break French free from the iTunes Store

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/coffee-break-french/id263170419


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Use Michel Thomas French Language Course. It is on CD and there are no books to use. After listenning to the first CD you should be confident enough to book a restaurant and order meals plus many other different scenarios. You can probably borrow the CD set from your local lending library, so give it a try and you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

I used a combination of the BBc course and the language course on cd, the Michel Thomas Method, brilliant.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You just need to SHOUT louder.

Andy :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Michel Thomas works for me. I find his repetition style and say it before you think about it technique develops your vocabulary quite quickly.

The problem is when you ask a fluent question, you get a fluent answer!! But he does give you ways to ask them to speak more slowly.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For learning Spanish I use BBC web sites, Busuu web site, kids books and dictionaries on my Kindle. Mp3 files I have downloaded from various sources and a dictionary on my computer. A good Dictionary is expensive but worth it if it includes phrases and conjugation. Check Ultralingua for dictionaries.

I would recommend beginning by trying to learn conversational phrases rather than worrying about grammar, that will come with usage and errors will be forgiven and often gently corrected. People do appreciate it very much when we make an effort to speak their language and what we really want to do is chat and ask questions in shops, restaurants etc. where perfect grammar is not vital for a beginner, Alan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*French*

Hi

I learned French at school and so needed a refresher. I used the HUGE French book - great for me.

Russell


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, Michel Thomas is my fave.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

After trying various courses prior to moving to France we hit on Michel Thomas. Although quite expensive it was, in our opinion, the best. There are no books to worry about and is ideal just to put a CD in while you are driving.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Yep, Michel Thomas is my fave.


Et moi aussi-bien sûr! :wink:

Easily available ebay


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

erneboy said:


> I would recommend beginning by trying to learn conversational phrases rather than worrying about grammar, that will come with usage and errors will be forgiven and often gently corrected. People do appreciate it very much when we make an effort to speak their language and what we really want to do is chat and ask questions in shops, restaurants etc. where perfect grammar is not vital for a beginner, Alan.


Absolutely. Although I learned French at school, I learned conversational German at night school, which concentrated on pronunciation and vocabulary.

You should try to imagine different scenarios (arriving at a campsite, asking for directions to the supermarket, etc etc) and work out how you would say what you want to say.

Although my French is OK, Annie recorded some video of me talking to a French motorhomer, and I had no idea I waved my arms around so much  

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*French*

Sorry, I meant HUGO nor HUGE!

Russell


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Michel Thomas is very good, but should you want a free online course, this one seems ok:

http://oli.web.cmu.edu/openlearning/forstudents/freecourses/french


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Watch French TV.
It's not very entertaining but will eventually install.

Ray.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

raynipper said:


> Watch French TV.
> It's not very entertaining but will eventually install.
> 
> Ray.


I ll second that ... It works

never touched a book or cd and was completely fluent in everyday normal conversation in 9 months having also learned to "throw" my voice as they do... picked up new vocabulary as it cropped up in conversation.

word of warning though.. my parents lived abroad 25 years and never were able to fully enjoy a yak with the locals as although they wanted to learn they focused on the obstacles and dificulty rather than imersing themselves in the language and country...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*body language*

Human communication consists of 93 percent body language

So you only need to learn 7 % French. Less if you consider that a massive percentage of French is English.

So, I also recommend Michel Thomas.

Often, in-fact, very often. French People protest that they do not understand you, that is merely a trait of the French.

Good Luck.

TM


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

I cant get my head round the fact that some people can learn a language from radio and TV - how is it possible to know what the heck they are talking about if you dont know the language ? Beats me!!


----------

